# Hi - excited but slightly worried...!



## ninacx (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am aiming to head up to Scotland with my 3 year old and my van in a few weeks time and had been hoping to wild camp but I am beginning to realise I don't know where to start, where is good to go and whether this is wise with a little one in tow. Any advice or ideas from the seasoned members amongst you would be welcomed.

Thanks
Nicki


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Nicki, welcome to the forum :welcome:

I'm a newbie on here too, but I'm sure you'll get loads of help and advice very shortly.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 11, 2013)

Applecross is always a must for me. You can camp outside the pub, or 3 miles up the road there is a place called Sand Bay with a fantastic beach and you can camp on the car park.


----------



## johnross (Aug 11, 2013)

*Scotland*

Hi there,

You have to visit Loch Lomond area and anywhere up the West coast. 

I'm sure you will have a brilliant time just mind the midges.


----------



## Mcdorward (Aug 11, 2013)

West Sands on outskirts of St. Andrews is very good for exploring Fife,there is always other vans along the road for a bit of reassurance!


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 11, 2013)

Scotland is no problem for wild camping, much better than most of England


----------



## justdoitviv (Aug 11, 2013)

*travelling with children*

I travelled Scotland for 6 weeks with 2 children. I made sure I stayed as public as what I could. I mostly stayed at tourist information car parks. Coaches always arrived, along with other cars. I also stayed at supermarket car parks, and made sure I moved an hour before their opening time. Always had the keys ready, and dressed incase I had to move quickly. Also left some lights on to show I wasn't asleep.  Could never relax. I did find I relaxed a bit if I could find a high street/main road to park in.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 12, 2013)

If this is your first time away and especially with a young child then i think it would be better if you went on a couple of sites
to start with and just until you have some experience with your van.

If any problems do arise then there is help at hand with the Owner / Warden / Other Campers.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello Nicki, welcome to the site :wave:

Go for it! You'll be fine - especially in Scotland


----------



## Flowerpower (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome to the site Nikki.. I'm new here too.


----------



## lindaloupitt (Aug 12, 2013)

We are wild camping on one of the POI sites on the Loch Rannoch it is absolutely stunning. Very quiet and have been here for 3 days. No midges!! Not much for children I'm afraid. Hubby fishing, me reading Scotland is glorious!!!


----------



## 2cv (Aug 12, 2013)

This must be on about the time you'll be in Scotland.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...inimeet-30th-august-2nd-september-2013-a.html


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome. I've wild camped in Scotland with my kids and on my own for many years - there are so many wonderful places. Motorhomes start gathering in their chosen overnighting places from late afternoon/early evening onwards, so that's a good time to suss out where there are one or two other vans for security. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 12, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> If this is your first time away and especially with a young child then i think it would be better if you went on a couple of sites
> to start with and just until you have some experience with your van.
> 
> If any problems do arise then there is help at hand with the Owner / Warden / Other Campers.



If you did want to stay on a site theres a really nice little crofters field in Shieldag which is after Applecross, which just has an honesty box .  There's also a nice little campsite in Ullapool whcih is right on the edge of the water, but also right by the small town, you can walk in and there are a few shops, pubs etc and all has a really nice feel to it.  You can often stay in pub car parks for free.  There's also a truckers stop near Fort Willam called the Green Wellie, that a lot of people use.  It is free to stay, and there are shops. cafe, camping/outdoor shop petrol station.  Its not very scenic, it just a car park at the back of the little centre, but its very convenient, and you would feel safe there.  We wild camped from Applecross, right up the West coast and then right alomg the North coast in a convoy of 4/5 vans in May, we were worried about finding suitable places to stop for so many vans, but in fact we never had a problem,  there are lots of carparks by beaches where you can stay and often another van or 2 there.  If you don't fancy going that far you can also camp on the beach in the Mull of Galloway, which would be fantastic for kids.  Really safe, just a windy road down to the beach, there is camping place on each side of the road, no facilites bit beauftiful location, owned by a farner who will come and collect about £5  a night.  Hope it works out well for you


----------



## leewilliam (Aug 13, 2013)

*hello*

Hi Nic

I mostly campwild, i am constantly worried about such issues you have bought up. I have bad legs, those who know, me know what i mean. 
There is always a a lorry or campervan parked up somewhere further down the road in a layby, i find reassurance in numbers. 
A pub carpark is always fav of mine, all of the pubs i have ever visited are pleased of the custom, as you travel with a little one and prob wont be drinking all nite would make little difference. Just ask.

Keep us all posted on your trip, also put a shout out on here, let people know where you are, there is always a wilder lerking somewhere.


----------



## Shindig (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum,

Once you have a kind of route sorted let us know, if your near Glen Lyon we might be able to join up for a night


----------



## Dive Tramp (Aug 13, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> There's also a truckers stop near Fort Willam called the Green Wellie, that a lot of people use.



Hmm, I know Yorkshire is a fairly large county, but do you really suggest that 46.7miles can be classed as "near"?

Tyndrum (The Green Welly Shop) is 46.7miles from Fort William. ;-)

It is a decent stopover nonetheless.

DT


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 14, 2013)

Dive Tramp said:


> Hmm, I know Yorkshire is a fairly large county, but do you really suggest that 46.7miles can be classed as "near"?
> 
> Tyndrum (The Green Welly Shop) is 46.7miles from Fort William. ;-)
> 
> ...



The "near" was just intended as a reference to help locate the place, couldn't remember from memory how far it was but knew we drove t Fort William the next morning


----------



## Philcott (Aug 14, 2013)

I probably need to find myself a hard hat, but with all due respect, I cannot see the point of wild/free camping if you are not confident enough to go to bed and sleep. What fun is there in that? 

Surely for those who are more nervous, they would be better off using proper camping sites, if only for peace of mind. Yes I know they cost money, and I also know, because I'm one of them, not everyone can afford camp sites.


----------



## DeRu (Aug 14, 2013)

*Wild Camping Scotland*



ninacx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am aiming to head up to Scotland with my 3 year old and my van in a few weeks time and had been hoping to wild camp but I am beginning to realise I don't know where to start, where is good to go and whether this is wise with a little one in tow. Any advice or ideas from the seasoned members amongst you would be welcomed.
> 
> ...



If you are going to St Andrews you can wild camp at the seafront it is really good especially with kids as you are right on the beach and it is just like a caravan site when you go there as there is usually about 8 -10 vans camping depending on the time of year, there is even toilets you can use if you want there is also a water pipe but I have never used it as it does not look that clean for drinking water but it is really worth a visit there.:sleep-027:v


----------

